# Racoon Question



## SpiderGeckoGirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Just wondering is it true you can keep Racoons as pets because I was talking to a friend and they said that their really clean animals apparently and you have to put a bowl of water for them to wash their hands before and after food I was just wondering whether that is true?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Yes you can keep Raccoons as pets.


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah you can but they are really expensive!! someone was trying to sell one for £1500 :gasp:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Last year there was a 9 month old handreared racoon for sale on here he was advertised for £450


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The washing-hands thing isn't entirely true. A bowl of water might attract attention - particularly if there's an interesting reflection, or a food item at the bottom - and they might look as if they're washing their hands when they're dibbling around in it - but they don't necessarily wash their hands and faces before and after meals.

As for keeping them as pets... it's possible, it's likely to be expensive, and if you're unlucky it could be painful too because they do have pretty big teeth.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

You can keep them as pets and as far as most exotic mammals go they are usually quite clean but don't be fooled into thinking they are lovely little animals, the most vicious thing I have ever owned or worked with is a Racoon, they are incredibly strong and have ruthless fangs and claws, so think hard whether they are the right pet for you.


----------



## dwm123456 (Dec 16, 2008)

i was watching road wars and someone had one as a pet on there, the person didnt even commit a crime they just put it on there because they thaught it was cool.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they can be kept as companion animals yes (we placed 4 this weekend) but not all houses make good places for raccoons, and not all raccoons make good house guests.. not all people make the right parents for a raccoon either...

if you are going to have one as a "pet", yes, you do need to be prepared, that sweet baby is going to get big, powerful and very smart one day. '***** can open doors, use bottle openers, crack cans of lager.. undo padlocks..

i'm always in two minds about raccoons.. its not that i think they should not be kept as pets, more that.. most people i know.. should not keep most raccoons i know of.. as pets..

some raccoons and some people, it seems to work well for.. but this is more the exception than the rule it seems.. of all the people i know with raccoons, i only really know of a few who have a raccoon as a "trusted" house pet.. 

(they are cute tho, especially when they are youngsters..)

N


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

i know some one who has racccons and they wash their food before they eat it as they do in the wild if water is about,the racoons i mean not there owners lol:blush:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Nerys said:


> (they are cute tho, especially when they are youngsters..)
> 
> N


 
This is very true :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## SpiderGeckoGirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow did not know that thanx - I don't think I want a Racoon lol even though the are amazing animals I think i'll stick to my Geckos lol


----------



## jude66 (May 8, 2009)

SpiderGeckoGirl said:


> Just wondering is it true you can keep Racoons as pets because I was talking to a friend and they said that their really clean animals apparently and you have to put a bowl of water for them to wash their hands before and after food I was just wondering whether that is true?
> 
> 
> > Hi - yep they make great pets if you are prepared to bond with them!
> ...


----------

